# Walgreens 2014



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll jump on. I love me some Walgreens Halloween stuff.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if they are bringing Nightmare Before Christmas back this year? I was broke last year and missed out :/


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I wish they would have their original plastic hanging skeletons back again for $19.99. Last year, in our area, they only had the posable one that was closer to $50. I have one of the originals, but I was hoping for 2. Maybe they'll be back this time.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

boobird, i might have an extra full size jack, ask me into august, i think i do if you would like to buy him if they dont have them this year. he wasnt very expensive..

i really loved the carved wooden black crows and those black pillars, i used those pillars everywhere and want more...lol


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Walgreens was the big hit last year with that Jack!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

screamqueen2012 said:


> boobird, i might have an extra full size jack, ask me into august, i think i do if you would like to buy him if they dont have them this year. he wasnt very expensive..
> 
> i really loved the carved wooden black crows and those black pillars, i used those pillars everywhere and want more...lol



thanks!! I will let you know!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I wasn't able to get the Jack last year, but an aquaintance did sell one to me. Which was very nice of them.
I too hope they carry him again this year. 









I just made a big pumpkin for Jack to sit on in a little whimsical cemetery scene I hope to do this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope they have Jack too... I missed out and only get across the border so often. If anyone has an extra they are willing to sell I would be very interested as I have a mail box in Niagara Falls NY that it can be sent to.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh how cute, ok hilda, howd you make that pumpkin....lots of us want to know....thats just great!!



Hilda said:


> I wasn't able to get the Jack last year, but an aquaintance did sell one to me. Which was very nice of them.
> I too hope they carry him again this year.
> 
> View attachment 204378
> ...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

It would be nice if they had some good Nightmare Before Christmas stuff this year, but I was under the impression that last year's haul was due to the anniversary of the movie's release.

I didn't get a full sized Jack, either. A friend of mine offered to pick one up for me, but I just didn't have the extra cash at the time, so I told her thanks, but I couldn't. :/

Were their "original" skeletons the Blucky type, or like the $50 but not poseable? I have a Blucky type from Osco Drugs 1995 or so, who was sold under the name "Mr. Bones".


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh how cute, ok hilda, howd you make that pumpkin....lots of us want to know....thats just great!!


Thank you! Well, I can tell you how I made the pumpkin BUT I used some wrong product on it, and now I'm having problems with it cracking. So I would not recommend what I did to anyone. I used Great Stuff spray foam insulation over a blowmold pumpkin. However, I got hung up half way through and did the wrong thing to finish it off. I want to make a new one next year and try a different way to build it. This photo was taken the day I had just painted it before the cracking appeared. It's all hairline cracks so I am fairly sure at night, in a dark cemetery, it will look fine for this Halloween (I hope)... but either this one needs a makeover, or I'll start again. LOL 
You live and you learn. Right?!?!?!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I look forward to seeing what they have this year and NBC stuff again would be great I got 2 of there jacks and there big bows with jack heads on them last year.
but I wonder if they just had all that cause it was the anniversary of the move. hope they do have more


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I"m starting to think my local Walgreens suck. I have one right up the road from me and we have no good garden stuff (as was mentioned in another thread) and if I'd seen that Jack I would have snatched him up. I'm in there enough to know. I guess I'll have to scout out a bunch of walgreens now. Poop.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't know about checking them this early....they were slow last year getting it all out, after labor day and all the school items were thinned out...they put out some in a trickle here, then it came out about a week after labor day....drove me nuts.......we have two new ones right by us now, i'll keep a close eye on them running to the grocery store...hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya ours put stuff out way late i will not start checking till sept for mine


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

They leave the back to school stuff out way too long! My store was really late last year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

(I already posted this in the DT thread, but I think it deserves a second mention here.) 

I have a bit of a rubber bat addiction. I cannot walk pass a display of bats without grabbing a pair. I need help. 

Anyhoo... The pair in the back of this photo are Dollar Tree bats. The pair on the left were from Walgreens last year and were $1.49. I have no idea if they will carry them, how much they would be this year, or how many they would even stock... but the Walgreens bats rock because they are so realistic that they compare to the $8 bats from Michaels toy section (pair on right). 

I just wanted to share this here, in case they carry them again. I think they are great for how inexpensive they are.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> They leave the back to school stuff out way too long! My store was really late last year.


Where in WA are you? I'm in Aurbun.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Richland. . Lots of WA Haunters here on the forum!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

The Walgreens bats are really great. We go to all the Walgreens we can get to after Halloween and I buy as many as I can. We hung them all in our yard last year over our cemetery so it looked like a swarm. And when I bought more the day after I didn't get the standard, "More, really?" so I guess they looked pretty cool.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey guys, look what I found today:  JACKPOT!


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

i love getting the beanie baby boos there every year  the bats are my favorite!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh my daughter loves oggie boogie....she can stalk walgreens for me now...goodie....lol


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I just want them to bring back the realistic resin skulls. Those plastic pose-n-stay heads they replaced them with don't do it for me.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

sumrtym said:


> I just want them to bring back the realistic resin skulls. Those plastic pose-n-stay heads they replaced them with don't do it for me.


Here, here! Those resin skulls were really nice.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RottingApples said:


> Hey guys, look what I found today:  JACKPOT!
> 
> View attachment 210350


I love that Oogie Boogie plush on the far right

As much as I enjoy their offerings _when_ set up, the nearest Walgreens did not have their Halloween stock out until the first day of Fall last year I am certainly hoping for an avoidance of _that_ happening again... Does anyone else's have major procrastination problems?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

RottingApples said:


> Hey guys, look what I found today:  JACKPOT!
> 
> View attachment 210350


oh love it all hope are wlagreens puts stuff out soon


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

I just stopped in at one of my local Walgreens, and they had an NBC endcap already set out. I saw a lot of the stuff from last year, including two full-size Jacks, but this one was new - full-size Oogie-Boogie:


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, must get Oogie!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditto on Oogie Boogie! Thanks for the heads up...and glad it's not that expensive. I bought Jack last year so he's a perfect companion. Wonder if Sally is schedule for next year?


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

If anyone buys the Large Jack, I would be willing to buy it and pay for shipping. Our town was cleared out early last year.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

OMG must have that full-size Oogie Boogie!!


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> OMG must have that full-size Oogie Boogie!!


It was the Walgreens at McDowell and Hayden in Scottsdale, if that helps.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I need a jack and an Oogie - time to start wslgreens stalking!"


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I need to find a Walgreens for the NBC stuff!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I need Jack and Oogie Boogie!!!!!!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

CDW said:


> It was the Walgreens at McDowell and Hayden in Scottsdale, if that helps.


Definitely helps! That's right around the corner from me


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

When I get the oogie boogie, I am going to fill it with plastic store bags to make him look fuller


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> When I get the oogie boogie, I am going to fill it with plastic store bags to make him look fuller


Not with a few gross of rubber bugs from oriental trading or the like?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

OH! I need Oogie!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

CDW said:


> Not with a few gross of rubber bugs from oriental trading or the like?


 You would need A LOT of bugs to fill the body!!! maybe just his snake tongue, and then a few bugs coming out of the seams


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I am so happy they brought back Jack this year and now Oogie Boogie, I was sick last year and could not get out to get them so excited! Love Walgreens stuff.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Dagnabbit! Nothing but candy and school supplies in ours today.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilda said:


> Dagnabbit! Nothing but candy and school supplies in ours today.


That is how the one is here. I kid not when I say that the very first day of Fall was when Halloween items were _finally_ out


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a bit of a drive for me to JUST go to Walgreens but our friends live right around the corner from one so maybe on our trip there next weekend, which will be well into the "only school stuff until after Labor Day" time frame for most stores, I'll check 'em out.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

QUOTE=CDW;1664081]I just stopped in at one of my local Walgreens, and they had an NBC endcap already set out. I saw a lot of the stuff from last year, including two full-size Jacks, but this one was new - full-size Oogie-Boogie:

View attachment 210795
[/QUOTE]

holy halloween town...full size oogie???? im sending this pic to my 19 year old, she'll stalk every store for this....and look for me..hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I was able to get oogie boogie but no jack in site  will have to hope next time i go over the border they will have one left.


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes the realistic resin skulls were awesome ! I bought five but wish I could buy more.


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Snapped this at my Walgreen's today. Didn't have a lot out yet, but they've gotten started!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice! I love the branches on the far left and the skeleton!


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Did they have the resin skulls there?


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

Corpsesnight said:


> Did they have the resin skulls there?


I don't remember seeing any, but they didn't have everything out yet.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

ah2610 said:


> Snapped this at my Walgreen's today. Didn't have a lot out yet, but they've gotten started!
> 
> View attachment 211767


you better snatch up that skelly. i checked today, nothing but tons of candy..had to buy a bag to get a head start.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I am hearing that most stores are only receiving one or two of the Oogie Boogie. The store that we purchased at today told us that he was the only one they got in the shipment. Snatch him up while you can. 

Also hearing that they are getting 1-2 Jacks per store.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Hilda said:


> I wasn't able to get the Jack last year, but an aquaintance did sell one to me. Which was very nice of them.
> I too hope they carry him again this year.
> 
> View attachment 204378
> ...



Did you run PVC down his legs?


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone in FL seen the NBC merchandise in their stores???


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Just found grabbed one of the big Jacks (they had 4-5) and the only Oogie I've seen. Also, they have a bunch of 6 ft. inflatables of Jack sitting on a Jack-o-lantern. Had to snag one of those. It looks awesome! Ran me about $60.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Let me just say - I'm super ****ing stoked. Walgreens scores again!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ours only had candy when I went on Saturday. Pooooooh! 

BTW, Walmart is carrying the skeletons this year, and they're cheaper. They appear to be the same as this one. I have not seen one in person, only in photos on FB.

I really want the Jack inflatable, but what would I do with it?? I don't have Halloween inflatables, and I'm afraid that someone would steal it if I set it out way before the holiday.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nada, Nada, and NADA...........thats for stores i hit here saturday...nothing............targets just as bad....wont get. their online stuff going and the stores are empty our walgreens actually have the shelves sitting empty...


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

i only found candy as well...but that didn't stop me from buying 2 bags of pumpkin spice hershey's kisses!! 2/$4=happiness


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I need that inflatable!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Did you run PVC down his legs?


Yes. A simple frame of smaller pvc and elbows. It shoved up into the styrofoam chest. (Only I did shred the heck out of the material on his backside trying to shove the frame inside. Oops. Duct tape to the rescue.)


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

blowmoldcrazy said:


> I need that inflatable!!!


Hey BMC... give me a shout out when you get a merchandise sighting in any Walgreens. I'll do the same. LOL


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Nada, Nada, and NADA...........thats for stores i hit here saturday...nothing............targets just as bad....wont get. their online stuff going and the stores are empty our walgreens actually have the shelves sitting empty...


Same here Screamqueen. The lovely witch and I went to Walgreens, Target, Home Depot, Goodwill, the mall, and Dollar Tree but none of them had anything. Joann's did have a few scarecrows, hand towels and a small selection of fabric but not much more. There were employees inside the Spirit Store but we were told it won't be open until this coming week so we couldn't go in. Very disappointed!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

I stopped at Walgreens this morning & manager refused to go to the back to pull Oogie Boogie & Jack inflatable out so I could buy them  Then he informs me that they don't hold merchandise either. Last year the managers were much more helpful. Will have to try a different store.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Hilda said:


> (I already posted this in the DT thread, but I think it deserves a second mention here.)
> 
> I have a bit of a rubber bat addiction. I cannot walk pass a display of bats without grabbing a pair. I need help.
> 
> ...


Bought about 20 on clearance from Walgreens last year and have some batty ideas for decoration this year. LOVE THE BATS. Sorry, I feel your love for the walgreens bats. I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

RottingApples said:


> Hey guys, look what I found today:  JACKPOT!
> 
> View attachment 210350





CDW said:


> I just stopped in at one of my local Walgreens, and they had an NBC endcap already set out. I saw a lot of the stuff from last year, including two full-size Jacks, but this one was new - full-size Oogie-Boogie:
> 
> View attachment 210795


OMgoodness, my daughter is going to be in Heaven! For Christmas she received one of everything from Walgreens and couldn't be more excited. Everybody knows where to shop for her. 

Our Walgreens only has school supplies, nothing else. And, HallowweenKat, our Walgreens managers are horrible, too.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I need a jack too for Spookyone. I have been trying to get one to give her for Christmas.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Heck I need to Oogle boogie too!!!


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

I bought the Oogie Boogie today, He will look so good with the Jack I bought last year if only they carried Sally as well


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well our WG's is a total bust. They have about five feet of space dedicated to Halloween décor this year and what they have is pretty pitiful. Nothing close to what they had five years ago but it has been slowly dwindling each year so I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Has anyone seen the resin skulls walgreens carries?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Corpsesnight said:


> Has anyone seen the resin skulls walgreens carries?


Rite Aid has skulls similar to the resin versions that Walgreens used to carry, although they are $10 each (_may_ be cheaper at the moment, since the Halloween candleholder that I bought the other day was on sale for 1/2 price).


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Hilda said:


> Hey BMC... give me a shout out when you get a merchandise sighting in any Walgreens. I'll do the same. LOL


If I find one and they are going quick, I'll get an extra for you


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

I checked my nearby store - space cleared but clerk said only candy in back now. Delivery is Thursday so I'll check back then.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

** Peek below!!**


Here is what we all get to look forward to this season. A manager friend gave me this sheet.

Everything on this sheet is what every store will be receiving. The prices are listed below as well.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw all that out last night at our Walgreens. I'm not a big NBC fan, so it was all still there when I left. Oh yeah, and that Ooogie thing was hanging from the ceiling


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Everything on this sheet is what every store will be receiving. The prices are listed below as well.


That sheet goes to show just _how much_ items' costs are marked up for the consumers... 362% of an increase for a mug is pathetic


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I called my walgreens, still no luck, I left my number for them to call when they get the NBC merchandise in


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

My Walgreens manager said they got the sheet for the truck delivery tonight....guess I'm heading there before work tomorrow


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Oooooooh, I just saw the cool looking Scarecrow head and the hanging 6 feet Jason Vorhees. The Jason is similar to how Jack is made.


----------



## chromachord (Jul 25, 2014)

None of the big/popular Walgreens nearby have put up their Halloween stuff. But I had an appointment yesterday morning near a smaller Walgreens. After the appointment, I went in and they had started putting out stuff. 

They had several NBC items, including a stuffed Oogie Bogie for $9.99


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Has anyone seen the candelabra that walgreens sold a couple years ago? My store doesn't have anything out yet and the ones I've found online are dang near double the price (before shipping)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Pumpkinpie if Walgreens doesn't get in the candelabra, Big Lots has them this year for $12: http://www.biglots.com/p/c/halloween-home-decor/led-candelabras

Buycostumes has it as well, but as you said it almost twice as much at $19.99, some places even more. I bought mine a few years back from WG for $10 but didn't think they had them in stock last year in which case they might not carry them this year. Might be remembering incorrectly. My store is only starting to stock and I'm actually heading out for Starbucks and Walgreens (to check for Oogie) and will see what I can find out for you.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Pumpkinpie, Michaels is carrying several styles of those, don't remember their price but a coupon would help with the cost.

Stalking my Walgreens for Oogie! I don't understand why they are so slow to stock Halloween.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh gosh, i have these...i saw some last nite...go on kmart and walmarts online site and look....................i saw the single candle stick and i know this three candelabra 



pumpkinpie said:


> Has anyone seen the candelabra that walgreens sold a couple years ago? My store doesn't have anything out yet and the ones I've found online are dang near double the price (before shipping)
> 
> View attachment 212649


----------



## amrobin2004 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Look what I just got!*

Yayyyyyy!!


----------



## Cody Holmes (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, Michaels has them for $12.99, and I bought mine with a 50% off coupon, making the total (with tax!) being only $7 even. Although, Michaels usually puts out 40% off coupons more often.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2013)

RottingApples said:


> Let me just say - I'm super ****ing stoked. Walgreens scores again!
> 
> View attachment 212160
> View attachment 212161


RottingApples
That flat skeleton on the wall, 2nd pic: is he made out of some sort of particle board material? Or is he that flimsy cardboard material they usually are made out of? Where did you purchase him from?; I really like him.
Thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was just in my Walgreens and while they only had PlanoGrams up, I did see the candelabras there, a silver based one and a darker gray colored one. No prices on the sheet though. 

I also saw some skulls that might have been the resin ones but hard to tell from the sheet.

I stopped by RiteAid and they had a candelabra there, 9.99. A lighter silvery one. Same design. And RiteAid also had solid resin-like realistic skulls (closed mouth) for 9.99. I took photos from RiteAid and will post later today.

Nothing really out yet at either Walgreens I stopped at this a.m.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Amrobin lucky!!! Love them!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome!!! Thanks everyone  Hopefully I can make my way there this weekend


----------



## Corpsesnight (Dec 23, 2011)

Walgreens is not carrying the resin skulls this year  they went with the skull that's on the pose n stay skeleton booo!


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

OMG I LOVE THIS. Last year for Christmas I got one of every thing last year at Walgreens and I can't wait till one near me has this stuff.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I stopped in 2 Walgreens tonight on our way home. One only had the end display with the Nightmare items. The other didn't have any but did have a couple of airblowns, including the Jack, a banjo playing skellie, and some other miscellaneous items. The second one I stopped at is the one that usually has the most Halloween merchandise out of the 3 in my area. There was already a full aisle of candy. I stopped specifically to see if they had any of the monster cereals yet, but alas, no.


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

They had some nice resin tombstones last year. I'm really hoping they bring them back this year. I can walk to my Walgreens so I will be doing lots and lots of stalking. Mwah ha haaaaa!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I can't wait until my walgreens gets their full merchandise in!!! I need to get the jack inflatable


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Must have Oogie. Boogie! Must have him! Ahhhh. lol.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i have oogie boogie envy......score!!!! we still got nothing... 



amrobin2004 said:


> Yayyyyyy!!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see the rest of the Walgreens merchandise.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Went to our Walgreens today...still just candy...but I saw the big notebook with the Halloween stock plans on a shelf, so probably this weekend.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

StaceyLynn said:


> They had some nice resin tombstones last year. I'm really hoping they bring them back this year.


I never saw the tombstones that they carried last year, as they had none around here, but this year's include one that Party City has available, featuring a gargoyle, along with a skull-embossed stone (differs from PC's), which cost a very reasonable $9.99 each.


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

My local Wallwreens (Mira Mesa) has almost everything out! They have this awesome Jason that hope to buy next week!








They also have all the NBC things out, not a big fan of the merchandise (but love the movie). They have like 3 giant Jacks


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Magusky said:


> My local Wallwreens (Mira Mesa) has almost everything out! They have this awesome Jason that hope to buy next week!
> View attachment 212887
> 
> 
> They also have all the NBC things out, not a big fan of the merchandise (but love the movie). They have like 3 giant Jacks



I've been tempted to grab the Freddy they have that is like this.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Jason has been on a hell of a diet since the movies ended (probably not intentionally and due more to lack of funds)


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

lol, i know i believe i've seen a Freddy who also looks like that.
But i was thinking in creating the Jason myself for my Glow in the Dark area 
But i will create the 8-BIT (NES) Version with the neon purple jumpsuit and baby blue mask and machete


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

On way back from lunch stopped in our Walgreens. Still nothing really but candy out. They are really short staffed and can't put halloween out until all the school stuff is packed and removed. Was told they are suppose to have halloween out of the shelves by the 12th.


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

Filled the van up myself with Oogie, Hanging Jack and a couple inflatable Jacks as well!! Walgreens has outdone themselves yet again.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

GOMG said:


> Filled the van up myself with Oogie, Hanging Jack and a couple inflatable Jacks as well!! Walgreens has outdone themselves yet again.


lucky!!!! my walgreens doesn't have anything out yet


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I checked out our local Wallgreens about a week and a half ago. They told me the Halloween stuff was in the back, and they'd put it out "after Labor Day". It took all the restraint I could muster to wait until Wednesday. That gave them an entire day and a half after Labor Day! Such a disappointment-- a little candy, some empty shelf space, and some left-over school supplies. The guy at the counter that day had just started work there and had no idea when they'd be setting up Halloween merchandise.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Last year our local Walgreens didn't put out Halloween items until the last week of September!!  They squeezed it in jumbled next to all the back-to-school stuff that wouldn't move. You'd think the buyers would learn to quit sending so darned much! Fortunately there are a lot of Walgreens here in the DFW area so I'm planning to hit some stores across town over the weekend.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I got the Jack display. I'll have to reattach the bow tie.

Does anyone know what their big displays are this year please?


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Walgreens in Friendswood, Texas
*VIDEO* http://instagram.com/p/sgfmtCPwaK


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Last year our local Walgreens didn't put out Halloween items until the last week of September!!  They squeezed it in jumbled next to all the back-to-school stuff that wouldn't move. You'd think the buyers would learn to quit sending so darned much! Fortunately there are a lot of Walgreens here in the DFW area so I'm planning to hit some stores across town over the weekend.


The one right at Josey and Hebron in Carollton has TONS of stuff out. No lifesize as of last night.

I got my lifesize Oogie today at Josey and Keller Springs. They had two Jacks and they said more in the back. 

2 days... 8 Walgreens! Woot!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Score from the last couple of days!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

No halloween but did find these Walking Dead playing cards for $2.99 each. Sorry for the horrible pic 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=212997&d=1409975769


----------



## The Creeper22 (Oct 12, 2012)

Went into my 900th Walgreens tonight (north Texas, you fail at Halloween) looking for Great Big Jack. Didn't find him, but found these two. The snowglobe was $12.99. It swirls orange and black specks and plays NBC music. The mug was (overpriced, IMHO, but too cute not to get) at $9.99. Still looking for my Big Jack. C'mon, Dallas!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

The Creeper said:


> Went into my 900th Walgreens tonight (north Texas, you fail at Halloween) looking for Great Big Jack. Didn't find him, but found these two. The snowglobe was $12.99. It swirls orange and black specks and plays NBC music. The mug was (overpriced, IMHO, but too cute not to get) at $9.99. Still looking for my Big Jack. C'mon, Dallas!
> View attachment 213016


Oh wow, that snowglobe will be mine!


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Tiberius said:


> RottingApples
> That flat skeleton on the wall, 2nd pic: is he made out of some sort of particle board material? Or is he that flimsy cardboard material they usually are made out of? Where did you purchase him from?; I really like him.
> Thanks


I don't know if it's particle board per say, but it is a thin wood material, jointed with metal loops. Yeah we love him, found him at Sweet Surrender (a cupcake shop) last year. Had my eye on him for the longest time, but at $75 was always too much (till I talked them down to $25 post-Halloween since they wanted to get rid of him…)


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Stochey said:


> View attachment 212989
> 
> 
> Score from the last couple of days!!


We have a Walgreen next door. They are gonna get to know me very well this season!!!!


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks. You got a good deal then as I think I found him on amazone at twice the price of what you paid for him: http://www.amazon.com/Skeleton-Wood...&sr=8-4&keywords=primitives+by+kathy+skeleton.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Im going to be stopping by Walgreens today, hopefully they have stuff out. But with the way my area works, they probably won't.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Unless they have more staff coming in this weekend to work, I expect my store will be busier with customers and probably they will have less time to pack up older mdse and drag out the Halloween than they did all this week. Some pharmacies I've been in have christmas toys shelved on the upper shelves already. Managed to find time for that holiday though. I bet my store won't be putting halloween out until sometime next week.

if I'm not mistaken I don't think anyone has posted full shelf pictures of halloween photos yet (like everything they will be carrying). For those that have bought Oogie and Jack already, can you throw up some additional photos from your store? I did see a PlanoGram the other day and know that they will getting the banjo playing skeleton in again, saw Medusa's head again, the candelabras from the last few years and can't remember anything else. So many of us are still in the dark. Thanks!


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

Stopped by mine today. Not fully set up but this is what I saw so far


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

woo woo.....got the big oogie boogie and candle stick holders i wanted more of from last year and thats about all they had out.....went everywhere to just find these, they are getting ready now...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the _Chia_ zombie hand Something that I do not get is how the posable skeleton costs $40, when the 'Buried Alive' version is only $13 and is missing basically just the torso and pelvis areas


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is this skeleton comparable to the Cosco ones?


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

TheNextMartha said:


> Stopped by mine today. Not fully set up but this is what I saw so far
> View attachment 213197
> 
> 
> ...



haha love the zombie Chia that is awesome !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Today our Walgreens had a few plastic pumpkin buckets out on an end cap. I asked once again when the rest of the Halloween stuff would be on the shelves. They said they'd be putting it out in the coming week, and that if I come back next weekend it will all be set up. But if I wait for it to _all _ be set up, the choicest items may be gone! They don't understand!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine finally cleared off the shelves to make room for the good stuff. No word yet on when it will be out for sure though.

They did have time to put out some inflatable turkeys for Thanksgiving though.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

The manager did call me & had put aside Oogie Boogie for me! Yeah! He didn't have the Jack inflatable yet, but I did find one at a different Walgreens.


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Anybody see the Elvira standee in the Walgreens stores yet??


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Uncle Steed said:


> Anybody see the Elvira standee in the Walgreens stores yet??


What??Where did you hear that? I have got get me some of those!


----------



## Cody Holmes (Aug 10, 2014)

Here are some interesting items at Walgreens this year! A grim reaper stone bust, some 3 ft. Tall light-up ghosts/ghouls, a creepy rocking granny, a Victorian telephone, and a 3 piece singing pumpkin trio.












[ATTACH






=CONFIG]213588[/ATTACH]


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Screaming Demons said:


> What??Where did you hear that? I have got get me some of those!


Sounds like it may be a promo piece, if it exists...a worker told me today that he saw one in the back room, some kind of anniversary thing.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Screaming Demons said:


> Mine finally cleared off the shelves to make room for the good stuff. No word yet on when it will be out for sure though.
> 
> They did have time to put out some inflatable turkeys for Thanksgiving though.


Oh well glad to hear there will be no shortage of inflatable turkeys this year! God knows, everyone needs one of those in their yard. Added to the list of things I shake my head over...


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I just came home with the 5ft Hanging Oogie Boogie for $19.99 and it is great. I talked with the manager of the store and supposedly not all stores will be getting this and those stores that do will only have 1 Oogie Boogie for sale. So I would hit the stores early to get this years must have reasonably priced prop of the year before the ebay sellers jack up the price !


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Went in to the Walgreens next door yesterday and had a 'talk' with the manager. He took down my name and number and said he will call me as soon as they get their Halloween shipment in


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I went on the hunt today for Oogie in two Walgreens today. One location hadn't gotten their shipment in yet, and the only one at the other location was purchased five minutes before I got there. Needless to say I was disappointed.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Hope you can find an Oogie !!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow - ours is slow! I stopped in Sunday (to get RenFest discount tix, but had to cruise around looking!) but the only thing they had was an endcap of the NBC stuff. They still had a lot of school stuff out. I'll have to check the one my my work. I love that little blowmold-looking ghost!


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

I was stalking 5 different Walgreens in anticipation of them putting out Halloween so I could get an Oogie to go with my Jack from last year and my "This is Halloween" pumpkin animation... Every location was saying "after Labor Day", and then last week my wife and I got really sick and I didn't get the chance to go to any of them. Finally I got a chance today, and at the first location Halloween was up but sold out of both Jack and Oogie. Second location sold out too, same with third. Fourth location had 2 Jack's but again no Oogie. I was freaking out and stressing that I'd missed my chance. Walked into the 5th location and they had an Oogie! Whew.. I was worried that I might have to pay ebay gougers to get him or hope they have them again next year.


----------



## Miller22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Dang, I hope I don't miss out! I kept checking mine all weekend but then I had knee surgery Tuesday and my Halloween hunting has been put on the back burner in favor of lame "resting". Boooooo


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Stores are a bit different. I stopped in two Walgreens last night and one was mostly set up (1 jack and 1 Oogie), but the other had just candy and school supplies. The bats were at the first Walgreens but must have come in the same box with something glittered....they had them all over them! That's also a bit hard to get off sticky rubber. Didn't see anything I really wanted. 

Still annoyed about the resin skulls. I may never forgive them for going to those plastic ones.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

ATTENTION PEOPLE WHO WANT OOGIE BOOGIE IN THE DALLAS AREA

I already found one but the Walgreens at the corner of Valley View and Josey Ln. in Farmers Branch called me this morning to say that they had one.


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

Went into our Walgreens here lst night - and they had just started putting things on the shelves - and I mean literally just started. They had boxes lined up and had a half box of plastic cups/goblets set up. Going back tonight!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I got Oogie! Any thought on how to turn him green? I was thinking about sponge painting.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I got Oogie! Any thought on how to turn him green? I was thinking about sponge painting.


I was going to spray him with 'Glow in the dark' spray which according to the back of the bottle, reacts under Black Light... so I was gonna put a couple of black lights on him.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe someone can help me figure this out. The three Walgreens I have went to in my area all have their Halloween stuff out, they say its all out and they don't anticipate any more but no Nightmare Before Christmas Oogie Boogie hanging décor to be found! I've seen photos on this thread, I know he exists. What the poop?! You think they are limiting this to less than one per store?


Also ........................ Can someone give me the SKU or whatever number on the barcode of the Oogie Boogie so I can help hunt him down via phone. Half of the Walgreens folks don't know what I'm talking about when I call.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have not yet gotten my hand on a Oogie and am hoping my local store gets one in. There was a photo a number of pages back that showed a Plan-o-Gram of the NBC end cap. It listed all the items on there with SKUs and price. You should be able to pick it up from there. However from what I saw there is no single SKU for Oogie. The description says something like 5 or 6 foot Hanging....assorted. If you read thru the posts here those that have found them have said some of these stores said they might have gotten in 3 Jacks but only 1 Oogie. They did something like this last year where some stores didn't get in any Jacks, some 1 and others more. I tend to think the stores that have a high traffic/sales volume probably get a larger quantity of them.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have not yet gotten my hand on a Oogie and am hoping my local store gets one in. There was a photo a number of pages back that showed a Plan-o-Gram of the NBC end cap. It listed all the items on there with SKUs and price. You should be able to pick it up from there. However from what I saw there is no single SKU for Oogie. The description says something like 5 or 6 foot Hanging....assorted. If you read thru the posts here those that have found them have said some of these stores said they might have gotten in 3 Jacks but only 1 Oogie. They did something like this last year where some stores didn't get in any Jacks, some 1 and others more. I tend to think the stores that have a high traffic/sales volume probably get a larger quantity of them.


On the back of the big tag, there is a bar code...that number is the SKU I think. Hopefully someone who bought one will be nice enough to provide the number.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

They have some good cheap stuff! Went the other day on my way home from work, didn't buy anything yet, but took some pictures.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

First it was, "After Labor Day", then, "Next week", then, "By the weekend."
Nope, nope, and nope. Next time I'll just call.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have not yet gotten my hand on a Oogie and am hoping my local store gets one in. There was a photo a number of pages back that showed a Plan-o-Gram of the NBC end cap. It listed all the items on there with SKUs and price. You should be able to pick it up from there. However from what I saw there is no single SKU for Oogie. The description says something like 5 or 6 foot Hanging....assorted. If you read thru the posts here those that have found them have said some of these stores said they might have gotten in 3 Jacks but only 1 Oogie. They did something like this last year where some stores didn't get in any Jacks, some 1 and others more. I tend to think the stores that have a high traffic/sales volume probably get a larger quantity of them.





JLWII2000 said:


> On the back of the big tag, there is a bar code...that number is the SKU I think. Hopefully someone who bought one will be nice enough to provide the number.



The bar code is not the SKU. The WIC # on that sheet is what Walgreens uses as a SKU and what will appear on the label probably below the bar code. Same number for both the Jack and Oogie as it it assorted. Look back thru the posts for the list if you want the number. They retail for 19.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought a pair of Hanging Witches hands while I was doing my recheck on their display. Nice enough I guess for 4.99 each. There were two other versions, one more of a skeleton-looking hand and the other maybe a vampire hand with red nails. The witch's hand had black nails. Don't know if anyone has posted a photo of these. The cashier said if they were put on a stick they'd make a good back scratcher and I'd have to agree!

Still not much on the shelves and apparently they haven't received anymore NBC items.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok supposedly the Walgreens way far away has one ... Now I just have to work up the energy to get it lol

The things we do for our Halloween displays...


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a pic of of the bar code that has both the sku and wic # from Oogie in case anyone needs it.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Got all the way over there, drove there and... it wasn't Oogie Boogie.    

I am so disappointed. They are trying to order one but all the stores near here only have Jack. I can't believe it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

-V- said:


> Here's a pic of of the bar code that has both the sku and wic # from Oogie in case anyone needs it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 215087


Yep, matches the WIC number on the sheet someone provided as already stated. And it applies to Jack and Oogie, so if you call a store and they just check the number, it could be a Jack instead!

The bar code is not the number used in their registers. You want the WIC number.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yep, matches the WIC number on the sheet someone provided as already stated. And it applies to Jack and Oogie, so if you call a store and they just check the number, it could be a Jack instead!
> 
> The bar code is not the number used in their registers. You want the WIC number.


I just went through this at the store, and saw the plan o grams. The Jack and Oogie have the same WIC #s and are listed as 'assorted'. She said they came boxed together. The UPC for Oogie is different. I have that if anyone needs it but like Ghost of Spookie says, be very clear when calling or asking for it. They use the WIC to look it up and it shows 1 in stock it may be Jack.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

sookie said:


> Got all the way over there, drove there and... it wasn't Oogie Boogie.
> 
> I am so disappointed. They are trying to order one but all the stores near here only have Jack. I can't believe it


Ohhhh nooooo. Hope you get one after all this work.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

wow, what a search for oogie is, i cant count how many stores we hit...we got one and am looking for one for my son, stores still are hit and miss...or its gone. i did pick up a oogie music globe, my husband put the bag on the floor and broke it...............he went out to do the yard as fast as he could............oh MAN!!! . they really could order a few more and sell them with no trouble you know?.............ok then one walgreens had this fantastic science test tube hat, its animated, now i dont do science lab but my sons a senior getting his physics degree so my daughters going over to decorate his place withh is roommate, cvs has this cool lab candy in correct test tubes and we are going to do a skeleton lab scene ..........that hat is to die for...it plays you got the power. that and that talking skull in the globe at target i think have just gotten all over me this year..great tricks. hes getting the talking skull for this set up too...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Searched four of our stores and found two Oogies in the last store. I left my name at the one store that did not have someone who could grab the box in the back. Might pick it up to pay it forward. The other stores were already sold out. Our stores got two boxes each, so two Oogies per store.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Guys, I think I'm going to throw in the towel on Oogie. I have been to so many stores my head is spinning. I've called around and nothing. It's hard enough without a clear WIC or SKU or whatever. So I have to explain it. I tried explaining him as a white fluffy hanging décor with stitching around his mouth and come to find out they have a jack skellington pillow which made for a useless trip as the employee misinformed me. At this point, I think I've paid more in wasted gas then if I bought it from the scalpers on ebay. I'm throwing in the towel and just going without him this year, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have on occasion at stores just pulled out my cellphone and had a photo from here or one saved to my photos to show them. A photos worth a thousand words or chance missing out on something.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I spent 30 min calling every store near me and after being told that the store either sold out already or yes they had them, only to have them double check and then come back and tell me that someone just bought them, I finally found an oogie! He was at the store that is the closest to me too. The manager was super nice and dug through box after box while I waited out front. Oogie was packed in a box with Jack. Meanwhile, my husband was at home calling the other stores that I hadn't gotten around to. He kindly asked one of the girls to use the WIC number to tell him which stores have them. He then jumped into the car and drove to another store. The cashier went into the back and came back out and told him there were about 100 boxes and they were buried. She offered to take his name and number. He told her he would throw her a $20 if she went back to look. At that moment I called him and told him I got oogie, much to that cashiers dismay I'm sure! Lol I told him he should have texted me, but I truly do have a wonderful hubby. He's not into the Halloween stuff like I am, but if I want something, he'll go on a mission. He grabbed 2 Jacks for me last year after I searched high and low. He's a keeper!


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

After a friend posted a picture on FB of the Night are Before Christmas end cap, with the large Jack and inflatable Jack, I was on a mission to find that inflatable. I spent this morning going ton5 different Walgreens and none of them had either Jack, or the Oogie!  Four of the stores had their Halloween completely set up, two of which didn't even have a NBC end cap. They all said what was out was what they were going to have. The one store didn't have anything but Candy and when I asked they said I should check back Thursday. They did have the plan-o-gram sheets taped to the shelves and I saw the Jack inflatable on one of them. My friend that posted the picture said she'd pick one up for me and ship it to me if I can't find one, I just hate to have to pay to ship it on top of the $60.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

-V- said:


> Here's a pic of of the bar code that has both the sku and wic # from Oogie in case anyone needs it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 215087


i am on the hunt for a ogie boogie too thanks going to call my walgrens thanks


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Went by a Walgreens today, they had an Oogie and two Jacks, I only got Oogie because I already have a Jack. I wonder why Walgreens gets so few of these? I remember the craze about their $30 skeletons a couple years ago.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I picked up the inflatable Jack on the pumpkin at one of the two Walgreens I looked in today, it was $59. I'm not into NBC, but I know many of you are. Whoever would like it, pm me and I will send. We have many Walgreens around here, I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

well called 5 stores here and found no ogie boogie dang it Penumbra
where in oregon are you i am in hillsboro if you see another one will you let me know  thanks


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> well called 5 stores here and found no ogie boogie dang it Penumbra
> where in oregon are you i am in hillsboro if you see another one will you let me know  thanks


I'm in Eugene. There are about three Walgreens here, but I've only found Oogie at one so far.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

JLWII2000 said:


> Maybe someone can help me figure this out. The three Walgreens I have went to in my area all have their Halloween stuff out, they say its all out and they don't anticipate any more but no Nightmare Before Christmas Oogie Boogie hanging décor to be found! I've seen photos on this thread, I know he exists. What the poop?! You think they are limiting this to less than one per store?


If you don't mind me asking, which stores have you tried?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, suppose, just theoretically speaking, that someone who'd never even seen NBC stumbled onto one of these Oogie Boogies. And suppose that she got kind of stupidly impulsive, knowing how much some people want them, and how hard they've looked for them...and she bought it...but she doesn't, theoretically, have any desire to scalp it on ebay. Just suppose she'd be happy to pass it along for cost, but wants someone who really wants it to have it, rather than passing it along to someone else who would sell it at a profit. What would be the Forum protocol in that case?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ooojen I can say I would love to own it I am a huge nbc fan and do that theme ever year for christmas have been to 5 Walgreen and nothing of oggie I have the jack and would treasure the oggie always if you chose me to buy him from you  he will have a amazing home and get used every year.  and would never go on eBay cause I love my nightmare before christmas stuff.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Done, Saki! I couldn't "choose" anybody other than by first to speak up. PM your address and I'll send him, and you can Paypal the cost after you receive him.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Last time I went to Walgreens that is all they had was candy and NBC stuff, next time I go I will check for that prop I like the movie but I do not at all like collecting any of the NBC stuff just not my taste, but if its that hard to find I will pick one up and sell it for cost on here to help out if my store gets one. I know they said they were putting more stuff out this past Friday so I will check tomorrow, got 3 stores I can check


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Done, Saki! I couldn't "choose" anybody other than by first to speak up. PM your address and I'll send him, and you can Paypal the cost after you receive him.


Thank you so very much You have totaly made my year . I pm you the address OMG i am so excited thank you again


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

My husband said he asked very nicely if the cashier could look up the WIC number for all stores in the area. She did and was able to tell him which stores had Oogie/Jack and how many they had. One of the stores around here apparently has 12, but that could possibly be all Jack. That might help if you guys ask them to check all stores in your area. If anyone is desperate for one, PM me and I will check around in the next couple of days.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you so very much You have totaly made my year . I pm you the address OMG i am so excited thank you again


My pleasure! It makes me very happy to send him to someone who really wants him


----------



## Reaper Wench (Nov 20, 2013)

I found an extra Oogie and Jack today. If anyone is interested please pm me. I would rather sell them at cost to someone on the forum who can't locate them in their area rather than put them on eBay. They were 19.99 each plus tax bringing them to 22.00. I hope someone on here can use them. Thanks.


----------



## Reaper Wench (Nov 20, 2013)

Here is a photo of the two extra that I have.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> Went by a Walgreens today, they had an Oogie and two Jacks, I only got Oogie because I already have a Jack. I wonder why Walgreens gets so few of these? I remember the craze about their $30 skeletons a couple years ago.


I think it's because Oogie takes up so much more space than a lot of these other characters do like Jack or Jason Vorhees. So, they don't order many of them. Also, Oogie is on the cheaper price side, so you have a lot of space for him plus you aren't making a ton of money for that big of a space / footprint in the store. For instance, Oogie might take the place of 10 smaller animatronics that could sell for $20 each.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I am BEYOND happy right now!!  

Look what my store nearest found! I have him!  Oogie Boogie is my favorite character yay

*happy dance*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Reaper Wench, I'm sending you an email about Oogie Boogie!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Your Oogie looks great!
I keep wondering why they didn't make him green like he's supposed to be?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

From my personal opinion, he is burlap colored normally but under blacklight he fluoresces because hes full of bug juice, hehe. 



DaveintheGrave said:


> Your Oogie looks great!
> I keep wondering why they didn't make him green like he's supposed to be?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think a white ghostly Oogie seems more sellable to parents for halloween than a green snot colored one, especially if they never saw the movie with their kids. I like him either way.


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

Do you think if I dragged Oogie behind my lawn mower and covered him in grass stains it would get him the right color?  I've been trying to think of what I could use to dye him, and that thought crossed my mind... LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh no, scaringyou, you might scar some kid for life thinking that you ran over Oogie and dragged him behind the mower!


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh no, scaringyou, you might scar some kid for life thinking that you ran over Oogie and dragged him behind the mower!


Not during the day... ALL NBC stuff has to be done in the dark of night, when kids are in bed and the moon is right. Wait... did that just rhyme?


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Reaper Wench said:


> Here is a photo of the two extra that I have.


I am interested if they are still available!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Hilda said:


> (I already posted this in the DT thread, but I think it deserves a second mention here.)
> 
> I have a bit of a rubber bat addiction. I cannot walk pass a display of bats without grabbing a pair. I need help.
> 
> ...


Hilda, I'm just a bat freak in general. When I look at your photo, I think of flying foxes, vampire bats, female hammerhead bats, all kinds of species. I like the variety.




ah2610 said:


> Snapped this at my Walgreen's today. Didn't have a lot out yet, but they've gotten started!
> 
> View attachment 211767





MandaMalice said:


> Walgreens in Friendswood, Texas
> *VIDEO* http://instagram.com/p/sgfmtCPwaK



Now slow your roll MandaMalice! Weren't you just buying up all the Cemetery markers at Ross? We may have a cat fight this week. Unless you want to do some shopping together while my other half is at work.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Last week one of our hundreds of Walgreens (they do seem to regularly spring up on every street corner like gas stations used to do, don't they) displayed full-size hanging characters from "A Nightmare Before Christmas." They had Jack and The ghost in burlap who's name I can never remember, y'know the dude that kidnapped Santa? Anyway, they were gone an hour after they put them out, and they aren't getting anymore in. Talk about lost leads!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> My plea. sure! It makes me very happy to send him to someone who really wants him


Thank you again 
I am so excited to get one


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well guys and gals, I finally found my Ooogie. If you scroll through posts I was done looking and over it, but I went to a Walgreens to get photos printed and I saw one just hanging there. I grabbed him fast like a bad episode of supermarket sweep! So I'm glad.  Walgreens did say they had just put him out so that will give you guys looking some hope that not all Walgreens have their Oogies out yet.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

JLWII2000 said:


> Well guys and gals, I finally found my Ooogie. If you scroll through posts I was done looking and over it, but I went to a Walgreens to get photos printed and I saw one just hanging there. I grabbed him fast like a bad episode of supermarket sweep! So I'm glad. Walgreens did say they had just put him out so that will give you guys looking some hope that not all Walgreens have their Oogies out yet.


SO GLAD YOU FOUND HIM! And BTW...SUPERMARKET SWEEP is my all time favorite TV Game Show!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

throw a black light bulb on him, in the scene on nbc hes in the black light then steps out of it...try a blub in a can light clip on holder from home depot. my daughter and i were discussing to dye hers, not mine..lol and i think the black light might be what you want.........theres some neon fabric dyes too, dip im in soda ash/water first for it to take


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, have you noticed how _few_ photos there are from Walgreens this year...and the vast majority of this thread is dedicated to Oogie Boogie? 

I've been into a few different Walgreens this year because my local store is small and they haven't received any Oogies or Jack Hanging props so I keep dropping in looking for one. I don't think it's just me, but I'm extremely disappointed in what they are carrying this year (or not carrying since our shelves are half empty with nothing on them). They use to have those giant hanging reapers draped from the ceiling. Now, at least in my store, it's just the smaller versions. I think they have fallen to the wayside not unlike Target, Walmart, Big Lots over the past few years. Are you guys finding anything other than Oogie there that deserves a call out?


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow, have you noticed how _few_ photos there are from Walgreens this year...and the vast majority of this thread is dedicated to Oogie Boogie?
> 
> I've been into a few different Walgreens this year because my local store is small and they haven't received any Oogies or Jack Hanging props so I keep dropping in looking for one. I don't think it's just me, but I'm extremely disappointed in what they are carrying this year (or not carrying since our shelves are half empty with nothing on them). They use to have those giant hanging reapers draped from the ceiling. Now, at least in my store, it's just the smaller versions. I think they have fallen to the wayside not unlike Target, Walmart, Big Lots over the past few years. Are you guys finding anything other than Oogie there that deserves a call out?


I don't think there's much amazing about Walgreen's offerings this year other than Oogie. Oogie is definitely the star of the show. I think the most exciting things this year are:

Walgreens: Oogie

CVS: Headless Horseman

Spirit Halloween: Coat Rack Monster

Everywhere else: Forgettable decorations


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have been looking for Oogie since he was first posted. I have 9 Walgreens in my area and even have a friend from high school that works at one. NO ONE has him!!!! Does anyone have a SKU # I could have because everyone keeps telling me that they haven't put Christmas decorations out yet!! GRRRRRRR!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ...I think they have fallen to the wayside not unlike Target, Walmart, Big Lots over the past few years. Are you guys finding anything other than Oogie there that deserves a call out?


Last time that I stopped, there was no designated Halloween area, so most of the (smaller) merchandise was placed atop shelving in sections that have essentially zero to do with the holiday. Other than _Nightmare Before Christmas_ items, a couple of small resin pieces caught my eye and made their way home with me, a crow and a black cat. I am pretty unimpressed with them this time around, as well.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got a couple of the resin crows, too, but that was it (that and the Oogie Boogie who is currently on his way to Saki.Girl via USPS).


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I did buy the haunted telephone at walgreens! It will go next to my Haunted Ghost Writing book from Spirit in the entry way!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been to Walgreens five times recently and... I hate to say this. Our Halloween selection stinks this year!! No NBC. Only one broken pose and stay. No bats. 
It's a total bust this year.


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow, have you noticed how _few_ photos there are from Walgreens this year...and the vast majority of this thread is dedicated to Oogie Boogie?
> 
> I've been into a few different Walgreens this year because my local store is small and they haven't received any Oogies or Jack Hanging props so I keep dropping in looking for one. I don't think it's just me, but I'm extremely disappointed in what they are carrying this year (or not carrying since our shelves are half empty with nothing on them). They use to have those giant hanging reapers draped from the ceiling. Now, at least in my store, it's just the smaller versions. I think they have fallen to the wayside not unlike Target, Walmart, Big Lots over the past few years. Are you guys finding anything other than Oogie there that deserves a call out?


I agree completely. The larger Walgreens used to ooze Halloween and you could tell that the decorations were in just by driving by because they had so much hanging from the ceiling. I like some of the items they have like the medusa and the phone, but I already have versions of those so I didn't pay much attention. The scarecrow head is kinda cool, but it doesn't seem to have a convenient way to attach it to a body. 

For those still looking for Oogie, don't give up hope! I found one last night! The manager said it was the only one they got. They had 2 Jacks in two different parts of the store.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I was in my Walgreens today. They had one Jack, but no Oogies. Had a whole end cap of other NBC stuff like mugs, glasses, etc.


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

Hope this isn't twisting the knife for anyone but I wandered into a Walgreens a couple weeks ago and they had one of the Oogies just hanging there. I thought it was pretty neat but I had no use for it. I had no idea this thread was going bananas with people trying to track that thing down.

Psychologically, we're all wired to feel much more desire for a thing when we perceive it to be scarce. Which is why I had no desire to pick up the CVS headless horseman until I read THAT thread, and subsequently felt a strange urge to buy him immediately, despite having no place to put him and it not matching the rest of my decor to any degree.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

halloweenjon said:


> Which is why I had no desire to pick up the CVS headless horseman until I read THAT thread, and subsequently felt a strange urge to buy him immediately, despite having no place to put him and it not matching the rest of my decor to any degree.


Exactly!!! I went to CVS and they had one and I immediately felt like I had scored something. I shoved that huge box onto the cart and got up to the cash register and realized I had no place to use it, I had not planned on it, I didn't need it. LOL 
I put it back. I think I got caught up in the excitement of reading the thread and felt like I couldn't leave it behind. hahahaha
Godspeed horseman. I wish you happiness in another person's home.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

At least you found one hilda. I keep checking mine for one, but no luck yet


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow, have you noticed how _few_ photos there are from Walgreens this year...and the vast majority of this thread is dedicated to Oogie Boogie?
> 
> I've been into a few different Walgreens this year because my local store is small and they haven't received any Oogies or Jack Hanging props so I keep dropping in looking for one. I don't think it's just me, but I'm extremely disappointed in what they are carrying this year (or not carrying since our shelves are half empty with nothing on them). They use to have those giant hanging reapers draped from the ceiling. Now, at least in my store, it's just the smaller versions. I think they have fallen to the wayside not unlike Target, Walmart, Big Lots over the past few years. Are you guys finding anything other than Oogie there that deserves a call out?


Nothing as cool as Walgreens Halloweens past. Aside from the initial excitement of seeing Halloween stuff, a quick scan found me feeling very disappointed at their stock. Ours didn't even have an Oogie or Jack, just a couple of those tiny hanging reapers which were already on clearance.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

My best Walgreens purchases this year were from a store that already had a number of items marked 50% off (other stores in my area didn't follow suit). So I got an NBC musical Jack snow globe for like $6.50! 

I did see one big Oogie Boogie a few days ago, and like the CVS HH prop I had to resist the urge to buy him. I sure don't need them, but scarcity makes me really really want them!


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

I finnaly found an Oogie tonight. Dont give up, they are out there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so far none have been around my walgreens in fact there whole halloween selcetions are awfull but thank good nees ooojen is sending me a oojie boogie i am so excited to have one and can not thak her enough


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

crazy4holidays said:


> I finnaly found an Oogie tonight. Dont give up, they are out there.


Now how did you manage that?!?!?! I've been haunting them all around here!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

When I stopped today, I found a few sales items that I picked up, mostly candleholders; in total, I spent a monumental twelve dollars and some cents for five or six things (and got looked down on in the process) If anyone is looking for plain black pedestal holders, as I seem to remember being mentioned in another thread, they have them in two different sizes, both reduced in price.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Those NBC characters are very elusive, I am still on the look out, but I have not found them yet


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I got 2 beanie baby bats- 1 tiny and 1 full size. That's what I look for every year at walgreen's, so i guess I'm done. Their black roses looked nice, better than the ones at walmart this year. And the were edged with red glitter, which I haven't seen before (usually purple, green, or orange). I may go back for the roses to use in my partylite clearly creative pieces


----------



## crazy4holidays (Feb 18, 2006)

Hilda said:


> Now how did you manage that?!?!?! I've been haunting them all around here!!


I had to go to Pittston to find it.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Chances are another hanging NBC character will be made next year. Who are you betting on? I'm betting on Sally Stitches or Zero the ghost dog.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Zero would be a fantastic addition, as would Sally. In my opinion, Doctor Finkelstein would be ideal (especially for those doing a mad scientist theme), though there is probably nowhere near as much of a chance of him happening.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I need to go to Walgreens like right now. I've never been to one before and there is one a short walk away from me :O


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> Zero would be a fantastic addition, as would Sally. In my opinion, Doctor Finkelstein would be ideal (especially for those doing a mad scientist theme), though there is probably nowhere near as much of a chance of him happening.



My wife and I were just saying that we hope next year they would do Sally.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah, sally sounds like an awesome addition!!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

crazy4holidays said:


> I had to go to Pittston to find it.


WHAT!!!!!! I left my number there so that they call when they get them in.... I hope there are still some there


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been to about 10 local Walgreens and although I have found several Jack Skellington I have yet to find an OOggie.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I think part of the supply problem is the Ebay scalpers. One ebayer had 3 or 4 Oogies they were selling at $60 a piece. I'm still trying to figure out what kind of human being wants to drive around wasting time and gas to get a few $20 bills and turn them into about $38 each after ebay fees, gas and shipping. I mean really...you must be hard up if you have to do that. Doubling your money is good, but when you are only doubling a little money is it really worth it? Then to hog them all up for profit speaks to ones' character. If there were two in my store I would have gotten it to resale AT COST to one of you on the forum like I did last year with Jack. 

Ok sorry, rant over. Just some people....ugh.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Walgreens stores have some good stuff this year, but the locations are hit-or-miss, with more being available at certain ones. These are the items that I have bought over the last two days, none of which have been posted here yet, to the best of my knowledge, so here goes:








Prices: Tall pillar - $2.59, short pillar - $1.59, skeleton couple - $7.99, owl on pumpkin - $3.19, owl candleholder - $2.19, pumpkin charm votive holder - $2.19.

Also, the one that I hit today had this creepy owl, which I had previously purchased from Lakeside Collection, in case anyone missed out. It was $9.99, so even cheaper...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't seen most of those items at our local store, but the owl has been quietly calling my name every time I've been in there. If I had a good spot for one, I'd have brought it home, but I'm rather short of wall space.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

ooojen said:


> I haven't seen most of those items at our local store, but the owl has been quietly calling my name every time I've been in there. If I had a good spot for one, I'd have brought it home, but I'm rather short of wall space.


*Acts part of devil on shoulder* Oh, stop making excuses and just buy the nightmare-inducing creature, especially for $10


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I was at my Walgreen's again today, but no Oogie in sight.

I really think Oogie is like the Loch Ness Monster. Just another fantastic legend.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Garthgoyle said:


> *Acts part of devil on shoulder* Oh, stop making excuses and just buy the nightmare-inducing creature, especially for $10


heh-- Just the push I needed!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

No NBC endcap at my store  but I found an Oogie plush, the only one, and hid him in case I decide to buy him later. Some things were still in boxes so I hope they will have everything up soon


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I tried so hard to locate an Oogie companion for my Jack locally and when a wonderful HF member offered one up for sale, I decided to jump at the chance. It arrived today. 

*Everyone needs a BFF. So Happy Together....

*










Thank you! Thank you! RW, please see your PMs.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I tried so hard to locate an Oogie companion for my Jack locally and when a wonderful HF member offered one up for sale, I decided to jump at the chance. It arrived today.
> 
> *Everyone needs a BFF. So Happy Together....
> 
> ...


Looks like Jack and Oogie made up after that whole Santa fiasco.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

To me it looks like a prom photo!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am excited to get my oggie boogie in the mail he is on his way beacuse of the great HF ooojen cant thank her enough have not seen any here


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Checked in with my Walgreen's the other day and still no Oogie. Crazy4holidays, I guess you got the only one in Pittston, I asked the clerk and she said that they should be getting more in


----------



## Boos&Spirits (Sep 2, 2014)

No nightmare before Christmas stuff at mine, but then again they have been slow to get things out. Still only 1 aisles worth of Halloween & half of that is candy! I did pick up a victorian spooky telephone similar to some I saw y'all were getting last year at target & I'm super excited about that!


----------



## JWAddington (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone happen to see a jack in the box at any of the Walgreens?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

JWAddington said:


> Anyone happen to see a jack in the box at any of the Walgreens?


Not in two or three years. They change props every couple of years. It's possible that they may bring those back some day but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I hit one of the wallgreens today and noticed that (in wa. at least) that the pose and stay skeletons are on sale for $30


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Finally got my Oogie!!! My friend's store got one and she immediately put it aside and called me! I also picked up Dancing Oogie, Oogie Snow Globe, Jack Mug and 2 statues(oogie and jack) That might be the extent of my Walgreen's shopping this year. The only other thing I saw that I may need is the haunted telephone


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Quick question about Oogie. 

Mine has these zip tie type things inside that were tied to the interior wires, am I supposed to remove these? When I first got him he was a little misshapen and I thought initially that the ties where holding him together for store display, but after cutting a couple off I noticed they looked like the only things holding the wires inside. I'm just wondering if I should take the rest of or leave them. 

EDIT: I found out I was not supposed to remove these. But I managed to fix him with my own clear zip ties.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I still haven't been to any Walgreens stores and I have one about a tenth of a mile from me. There are 7 within a 9 mile radius of me. That being said, I love the movie NBC, but don't decorate with any characters. My teenage daughter however, loves hairbands, socks, t-shirts, jewelry, etc., anything with NBC stuff on it. (Ironically, I did buy a crap load of NBC stuff from Sun Coast video a few years ago because it was so inexpensive on sale. I need to find it all. Might be good Pay It Forward gifts . . . All still in boxes . . . ) Anyhoo ~ part of me now is thinking about getting both the Jack and Oogie. Not for Halloween decorating, but for Christmas.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah I myself find NBC more for xmas decorating. It makes the winter spooky


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> I still haven't been to any Walgreens stores and I have one about a tenth of a mile from me. There are 7 within a 9 mile radius of me. That being said, I love the movie NBC, but don't decorate with any characters. My teenage daughter however, loves hairbands, socks, t-shirts, jewelry, etc., anything with NBC stuff on it. (Ironically, I did buy a crap load of NBC stuff from Sun Coast video a few years ago because it was so inexpensive on sale. I need to find it all. Might be good Pay It Forward gifts . . . All still in boxes . . . ) Anyhoo ~ part of me now is thinking about getting both the Jack and Oogie. Not for Halloween decorating, but for Christmas.


Better hurry!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is what I decorate for at christmas love nbc . Then I get to stretch my h Halloween love into two holidays hehe


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, I saw that the skeletons at Walgreens were on sale. I have wanted a full size posable skelly for years and years now, but could never afford one. Finally, this year, my husband said we could get one. I was sooooo excited! He drove me to Walgreens and we checked to see if there were any left...there were two. We decided to run down the street to target to check theirs before we bought this one. Target was sold out. So we immediately ran back to Walgreens, grabbed a skelly and saw...it was broken!!! Okay, went for the other skelly...also broken!!!! I was soooo upset! I asked if they had anymore because the ones on the floor were both busted, and they said no. The girl asked a manager if we could buy one at a discount to see if we could fix it, since we may have been willing to if the price was cheap enough, and he said no, they can't sell broken items and they had to be pulled off the floor. My heart is broken into a million pieces. I was finally going to get my skelly and they were both broken. What are the odds?? I saw them yesterday and they were both fine...I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's too bad, WitchyKitty.
Was there no way to fix what was broken on them?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DaveintheGrave said:


> That's too bad, WitchyKitty.
> Was there no way to fix what was broken on them?


The head was snapped off on the first one, and the second one, the arm fell off, the arm seams were splitting and the ribs had all come apart...I may have been able to fix the second one, but we didn't want to pay the normal price for a broken skelly that we'd have to repair. They wouldn't sell them broken anyway, regardless.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you have a Rite Aid nearby? What about Spirit Halloween?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

WitchyKitty, saw his thread of a skelly at Walmart if you have one near you. We all would like to see you end up with a skelly this year!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/138001-5-skeletons-wal-mart-29-96-a.html


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> Do you have a Rite Aid nearby? What about Spirit Halloween?





Ghost of Spookie said:


> WitchyKitty, saw his thread of a skelly at Walmart if you have one near you. We all would like to see you end up with a skelly this year!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/138001-5-skeletons-wal-mart-29-96-a.html


No, there's no Rite-Aid or Spirit anywhere near us. I never saw the full size skellies at our Walmart, either. The only place left around us that has a skelly for a decent price is Menards, and we didn't want to pay the money for that one because you can't really pose it, as many of its joints are just loose wire. It's a nice looking skelly, and I like it, but we'd rather save for a posable one. CVS had one pose and stay left, but it was $50, and we just can't afford that...$30 was pushing it for us, really, at the moment. Lol, ahhh, I just have that kind of luck. It's okay, maybe I can try again next year.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

That is dumb they wouldn't sell it to you at a discount. Whatever happened to 'you break it you bought it'?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

KissingCoffins said:


> That is dumb they wouldn't sell it to you at a discount. Whatever happened to 'you break it you bought it'?


Lol, well, I didn't break it, lol...but I would have bought it for a lesser price. Oh well. 
For those of you who have the Wally skellies...do they break easily? I mean, both of them being broken, that's a little worrying for if I ever do find one to buy...


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> For those of you who have the Wally skellies...do they break easily? I mean, both of them being broken, that's a little worrying for if I ever do find one to buy...


That's where it gets a little complicated. The Wallys everyone talks about are the older skeletons, and they did pop apart at the joints a lot. The new ones, which someone last year named Posies, seem to be sturdier. I haven't heard about them breaking like you describe. But there's no telling what they've been through in the store.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a huge huge thank you to oojen for sending me oggie i got him today and love him he will be fantastic for my Christmas nbc theme 
thank you so much


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats a great Oggie! Love him!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I may not have been able to get my Walgreens skellies, but it's possible I may still get a skelly, yet, this year. CVS put theirs on sale. They were sold out at mine, but they are trying to get me one from another store. Fingers crossed! I still wish I could've gotten the Walgreens ones because they were a better price, but what can ya' do? I'm sure I'll want more skellies in the future, so I'll have to keep my eyes open at Walgreens in the next years to come.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey, I just noticed that those Nightmare Before Christmas hot chocolate packets, that I saw here on the forum, are sold at Walgreens! I wonder if mine has any of those left...
Has anyone tried them? If so, do they taste good??


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Witchkitty, if you don't have a CVS card you can pick one up in the store so you can get the sale price with Card. Also check into their current ad. i think they have $10 cash card if you buy $30 of listed products. Alot of time these are sale items like detergent and such. If it makes sense to buy, you might be able to get household things you need anyway at a decent price and get $10 to use on the skeleton. I think RiteAid has a program like too but requires a 24-hour period in between using their reward bucks. Not sure about CVS' program. 

I hope you get a skelly this year. Saw your post about the damaged ones in Walgreens. Still have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Witchkitty, if you don't have a CVS card you can pick one up in the store so you can get the sale price with Card. Also check into their current ad. i think they have $10 cash card if you buy $30 of listed products. Alot of time these are sale items like detergent and such. If it makes sense to buy, you might be able to get household things you need anyway at a decent price and get $10 to use on the skeleton. I think RiteAid has a program like too but requires a 24-hour period in between using their reward bucks. Not sure about CVS' program.
> 
> I hope you get a skelly this year. Saw your post about the damaged ones in Walgreens. Still have my fingers crossed for you.


I think the $10 gift card with spending $30 ended when this new 25% off sale started. I didn't see the signs up for that anymore, but I'll ask to make sure. We have a CVS card. I am determined to get a skelly from somewhere this year, lol.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all.. I have called over 20 stores in my area and they are all sold out of the life sized Jack and Oogie hanging characters. If anyone was lucky enough to get extra and would'nt mind parting with one, could you please PM me? I would happily buy them from you. Thanks!!


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

Kymmm said:


> Hi all.. I have called over 20 stores in my area and they are all sold out of the life sized Jack and Oogie hanging characters. If anyone was lucky enough to get extra and wouldn't mind parting with one, could you please PM me? I would happily buy them from you. Thanks!!


woow seriously? if my memory doesn't failed i think my Walgreens still have like 5 Jacks. Let me check if i can go this week


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> a huge huge thank you to oojen for sending me oggie i got him today and love him he will be fantastic for my Christmas nbc theme
> thank you so much


Sorry I didn't see this post until now. You are very, very welcome, and I'm so glad he could go to someone who will enjoy him so much!
The proverbial little bird told me that you are _always_ doing sweet things for other people, so consider him karmic payback-- he's on the house


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Magusky said:


> woow seriously? if my memory doesn't failed i think my Walgreens still have like 5 Jacks. Let me check if i can go this week


Thank you for offering to help! My brother found a jack in Texas so he's going to mail it to me! Yay!! Thanks again!


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Picked up this guy over the weekend and hubby managed to find a hanging Oogie at one on his way home from work tonight.


----------



## Magusky (Aug 18, 2014)

Kymmm said:


> Thank you for offering to help! My brother found a jack in Texas so he's going to mail it to me! Yay!! Thanks again!


Thats great! now you only need to find Oogie :3


----------



## creepygrammy (Sep 7, 2013)

Got my witch coven finished last night!  Used the skeleton hands, that are actually witch hands, from Walgreens. Awesome. The only drawback to the hands is that my witches all have two left hands. LOL! But I love the hands, anyway. If I had made the hands myself, they wouldn't have happened. So ready made is great. I was SO excited when I saw them. I got three sets, of course. I also got a couple ravens. I was disappointed, tho', that the poseable skeletons disappeared so quickly. I wanted another one, but when I was able to get back to our local store, they were all gone.


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

I haven't seen any NBC at my stores except a light up necklace. Really sad cause I collect the stuff.


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

Garthgoyle I haven't seen that couple. I have a set kinda like that from HOMEGOODS last year and wish I could find some of this booty everyone else is at walgreens here.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Kind of hit or miss at Walgreens. Not every store has the same stuff.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

I will keep my eyes open for an extra Oogie. I'm going to be out shopping this weekend and will stop in every Walgreens I see lol.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Our walgreens had very little ... Maybe 1 /2 an isle , I did find a top hat for one of the skeletons.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I was at Walgreens and saw this Grim reaper that was missing an eye. I asked the manager if I could get some money off. She said no the eye was probably around there, and if not she would send it back and get credit. She looked around while I was checking out the rest of their stuff, and she found it behind the tombstones. She said she would just glue the eye back on herself. A few minutes later she came back to me and said by the time she had to get the glue off the shelf, write a ticket for the glue, she didn't want to bother. How much would I give for the skull. It was $25 and I offer her $15 and she took it. So I glues the eye back on, and here is my Grim Reaper for $15. I'm going to add some black cloth and make it about 8 ft long and hang it in a tree.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

scareme said:


> I was at Walgreens and saw this Grim reaper that was missing an eye. I asked the manager if I could get some money off. She said no the eye was probably around there, and if not she would send it back and get credit. She looked around while I was checking out the rest of their stuff, and she found it behind the tombstones. She said she would just glue the eye back on herself. A few minutes later she came back to me and said by the time she had to get the glue off the shelf, write a ticket for the glue, she didn't want to bother. How much would I give for the skull. It was $25 and I offer her $15 and she took it. So I glues the eye back on, and here is my Grim Reaper for $15. I'm going to add some black cloth and make it about 8 ft long and hang it in a tree.


I bought that same one last November 1 for $10.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

They only had one. I'm not sure it would have been around after Halloween. But you got yours at a good price too.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Just picked these guys up from Walgreens.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Bought the rat in the bag of chips today. Why on earth they added haunted house/moaning sounds to it I'll never know!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Deadna said:


> Bought the rat in the bag of chips today. Why on earth they added haunted house/moaning sounds to it I'll never know!


The noises are just the rat's stomach...


----------



## Cody Holmes (Aug 10, 2014)

CrystalRose said:


> Just picked these guys up from Walgreens.


How much were these?!?!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Sorry I didn't see this post until now. You are very, very welcome, and I'm so glad he could go to someone who will enjoy him so much!
> The proverbial little bird told me that you are _always_ doing sweet things for other people, so consider him karmic payback-- he's on the house


aww thank you so very much that is sweet of you  
i try my best to make peoples days


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

My Walgreens had the NBC endcap. I loved an LED color changing Jack head but it was quite dirty and stained since it's a plush head (probably fell on the floor). I read before that they don't lower the price or sell broken items but I didn't examine it closely enough if it could be cleaned. Anyway I wanted it for my baby to entertain him but since it was dirty I passed it up. They really should come in a plastic package when they are on the shelves.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Cody Holmes said:


> How much were these?!?!


Sorry just saw this. They were 19.99 each.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I wanted to publicly thank Reaper Wench for making sure I got an Oogie this year!! He is awesome and I appreciate you going out of your way for me!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditto on Reaper Wench! Oogie never materialized in my area. I don't understand why if these are so sought after and bought out so quickly why more aren't made available. I would think Walgreens would see a best seller on their hands and go after it.

Anyway, thought I'd mention my last trip into Walgreens a few days ago. They had the shelves pretty well stocked, except for the NBC area and a few other gaps I noticed. Kind of light on hanging reapers of any kind. Did see one skeleton hanging on the wall too. Either restocked or finally got around to opening their boxes in back. Two houses that I pass regular in our area each have at least two reapers hanging off their trees or house so in general I think these do well.


----------

